# what does it take to make up a quality yucca extract?



## shaggyballs (Apr 27, 2014)

Where can a yucca extract that is high in saponin be found in a powder?


----------



## BenfukD (Apr 27, 2014)

http://www.nextag.com/yucca-saponin/products-html?nxtg=21a0a50051f-8C0DD47E5406480B


----------



## Hushpuppy (Apr 29, 2014)

Most likely in a dried Yucca plant :doh: sorry I had to say that :hubba:


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Apr 29, 2014)

if you don't mind me asking. for what purpose? and why a powder?


----------



## shaggyballs (May 5, 2014)

powder is easy to use and is cheaper to ship.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (May 8, 2014)

might want to look into aloe vera.


----------



## shaggyballs (May 20, 2014)

thanks i will look into it more!


----------



## shaggyballs (Jun 6, 2014)

Well I decided to try a sample of the yucca  on Ebay and it seems like a quality product plants seem to like it.
I cant say I see a big difference in growth but man is this stuff sticky I left a little on the spoon and it was damp out.
I could hardly get it off the spoon...sticky stuff!
I guess that is what I bought it for though!!

I will try to give more info when I use it more!

shag


----------



## shaggyballs (Aug 17, 2014)

Anybody using the powder Yucca?
Looks like I am still the only Ginnie pig!LOL
shag


----------



## pcduck (Aug 17, 2014)

I use it in my teas.


----------



## shaggyballs (Oct 21, 2014)

Where do you get yours from?
I got mine *here.*
I want to learn more!
I am told I have the best powder made, but I am looking for more opinions.
I don't know jack about yucca, other that it is the secret ingredient to wet betty!
And it is a all natural wetting agent.

I welcome all opinions, please.
shag


----------

